# Office job cut down to 2 days a week.



## Mopsy (5 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just looking for some info. At present, I am working in a Mortgage Business and you guessed it, we are very quiet at present so my days are going to be cut back to 2 days a week. Now I was just checking the Social Welfare entitlements and it says that in any 6 consecutive working day scenario that you can work 2 days and claim 4/6 of Job Seeking Employment benefit for the remainder.

Just wondering, how does it work if you are just working 5 consecutive days - no Saturday/Sunday work in my case? Do the same rules apply, as in, if you only work five days can you claim for the 3 days? From looking at the rules it seems that it only applies to those who have worked 6 consecutive days? 

Thanks


----------



## panckae (5 Nov 2008)

I was in the same position a few month ago -  you are treated as if you are working 2 days out of 6


----------



## Mopsy (5 Nov 2008)

Thanks for that. I am on minimum wage but get a cheque for expenses every month to bolster the pittance I get. Does that not distort the hourly rate? or is the benefit based on the hourly rate? or what. Any info would be of benefit as my boss, while he does'nt want to go down this route, he wants to make sure that I do get benefit for the three days and then he will pay me, all above board of course, for the two days.

Thanks


----------



## Doolox (12 Nov 2008)

Jobseekers benefit is paid at the rate of 197.50 per week. There is no linkage to the money you earn. There used to be a pay-related element years ago but not any longer.
JB is not means tested but is dependent on your past record of PRSI PAYMENTS.
After 12 months you have to go on assistance which is means tested.
Look up systematic short time in the Welfare.ie website.


----------



## Mopsy (13 Nov 2008)

DOOLOX

Thanks for that. What my boss and I are trying to figure out, the working week is 6 days when it comes to Jobseekers Benefit. How does that affect my situation, bearing in mind I have been on a five day a week - Mon-Fri. What the boss is suggesting is that I work two days a week and get benefit for 3 days. Is this possible? Also, I presume that it would be a fraction of the €197-80 perhaps 3/5ths of it I will then get. My main interest is to keep putting up a `stamp` for future benefits into my old age! All down to the recession, all these job cuts!

Thanks for the info and if you have more, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Nov 2008)

Jobseekers Benefit is based on a 6 day week but it does not mean you have to be working 6 days. It simply means if you are being reduced to a 3 day week you will receive 3/6 of your JB = 197.8/2 = 98.6. Working 2 days you receive 4/6 of JB
Does this help?


----------



## FutureProof (17 Nov 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Jobseekers Benefit is based on a 6 day week but it does not mean you have to be working 6 days. It simply means if you are being reduced to a 3 day week you will receive 3/6 of your JB = 197.8/2 = 98.6. Working 2 days you receive 4/6 of JB
> Does this help?



Do you still have to be actively seeking further employment if you are working one job 2 or 3 days a week to claim for the other days?


----------



## Welfarite (17 Nov 2008)

FutureProof said:


> Do you still have to be actively seeking further employment if you are working one job 2 or 3 days a week to claim for the other days?


 Yes, you must be looking for full-time work in order to claim Jobseeker's Benefit/Allowance (the hint is in the name of the scheme!)


----------

